# My web can't access with www



## mlnuwan (Jan 2, 2009)

i have a site . its not accessing with www 

Pleas advice ma to get rid of it
thanks


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Welcome to TSF!!!

Hi,

I have a couple of thoughts. One is are you hosting your site on your own, or is it hosted by an outside company? This will help to figure out if you can change an or all of the conf. file of the server. The other thing is are you running an Linux or Windows server? Also, if you aren't hosting your site yourself, what company are you using to host it.

Cheers!


----------



## zwekiel (Jan 11, 2009)

The key thing to remember is that www.yourdomain.com is an actual subdomain of its own. If you're manually managing your DNS, remember that you need to add a separate A record for the www subdomain.


----------

